# Sears 14/6



## Melvins mutters (9 mo ago)

Got an old Sears 14/6 you know of a store to get parts for it. The I save tractors guy is lacking on Tecumseh parts. I'd like to get new sticker decals and freshen up the engine. New head gasket carb points etc


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/


May be of some help.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Tecumseh parts are getting harder to find.... They are like Onan parts and they are getting pricey. The attachment below is what I use and it comes in really handy when you're searching for Tecumseh tune-up parts. It gives you the OEM Tecumseh Part #'s for a lot of common items and the model #'s they fit. The pictures also help a lot. Just plug "Tecumseh part # xxxx" into a Google search and a seller will usually pop up. Be sure to shop.... prices vary considerably

Tecumseh OEM Parts Guide


----------

